# Toro 1132 stays in reverse.



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

I have 2 major questions for the forum. I will do 2 separate threads.

I just bought an old 1132 for $200. The guy had rebuilt the tranny. When he ran it for me, it worked well. Well, now when I get it started it only goes backwards. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Just an FYI:When asking for help,it's important to always give the model and serial number of the machine in question.That way,people can look up the parts breakdown for the machine and form an opinion as to what the problem could be.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Russell Bantin said:


> I have 2 major questions for the forum. I will do 2 separate threads.
> 
> I just bought an old 1132 for $200. The guy had rebuilt the tranny. When he ran it for me, it worked well. Well, now when I get it started it only goes backwards. Any suggestions?


* 11-32 POWERSHIFT or Old School??????????*


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

It's a powershift. I will get the serial when I get home. Thanks


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Russell Bantin said:


> It's a powershift. I will get the serial when I get home. Thanks


We need the model number,too.1132 isn't the actual manufacturers model number.It should be a 5 digit number on a chassis tag.


For example my Toro 521's actual model number is 38052.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Russell Bantin said:


> I have 2 major questions for the forum. I will do 2 separate threads.
> 
> I just bought an old 1132 for $200. The guy had rebuilt the tranny. When he ran it for me, it worked well. Well, now when I get it started it only goes backwards. Any suggestions?


* Look under at the shifter linkage to see if something came loose. other wise post a vid of the machine so I can have a looksee at it. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

On a Powershift...there is a lever that makes it go in reverse...just look at what is going on....,


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Model number is 38580.*


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks guys, I will not be able to look at it till Sunday morning. I'll let you know and send some pictures at that time


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are a couple pics one of the model and serial number and the other of the transmission where the reverse cable goes in


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Does the shifter move into any forward gears??????????? what aboot trying to shift it to kick the wheels back??????????? More than likely there is something binding up under the control panel. *


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

A couple of words make me nervous. In the first post he said the guy rebuilt the tranny. I hope he didn't eff something up. Could be a really nice machine for $200.


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Does the shifter move into any forward gears??????????? what about trying to shift it to kick the wheels back??????????? More than likely there is something binding up under the control panel. *


This is my first powershift. Not sure how to kick the wheels back... Also, It does shift through the gears smoothly but just does nothing except reverse. When I put it in reverse it reverses. When I release the shifter from reverse it takes a while for it to go into the neutral state.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Russell Bantin said:


> This is my first powershift. Not sure how to kick the wheels back... Also, It does shift through the gears smoothly but just does nothing except reverse. When I put it in reverse it reverses. When I release the shifter from reverse it takes a while for it to go into the neutral state.


* There is a slot above the number 2 gear setting for the stick to go in the POWERSHIFT Mode. can you physically see the rod moving the shift linkage down below????????????????*


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Sorry, was at work.. Supposed to be -40 wind chill this evening so... I won't be going into the garage for a day  will check it on Wednesday. Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The control box under the panel is not a simple thing. There are lots of widgets and gadgets.
You need to get ahold of the service manual. The copy I have is a scanned copy and the quality is not the best. Googled the file name and it appears you can still find it for download. Just search for;
492-0354 Toro Power Shift Snowthrower SM.pdf
If not send me a private message and we'll figure out a way to get it to you.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

You can go directly to the Toro Website and D/L everything for free.....Other than Engine Manuals. Fantastic site.... Don't need to register. Toro and Ariens are very good websites for supporting their products.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

For what it's worth, I sprayed a boat load of WD40 in the control box of the 824 I had, ran the controls a bunch, and everything freed up. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a link to the Toro site where the manual for your machine is still available to look at and or download (FREE!) - - > https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=3163
I think yours is a 1988 or '89
Hopefully we can help you get it straightened out. There are also youtube vids on how the powershift swinging axle works and how to rebuild the trans. When shifting the axle it's not recommended you put the machine up against something. Some of the vids show that. They are a really nice machine when working. I've got two :wink2:
PowerShift vids - - > https://www.google.com/search?ei=t8....0i71j35i304i39j0i13i30j0i8i13i30.FcWUjEXntnc

.


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Is there a cable adjustment for the reverse/forward cable?


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Here is a link to the Toro site where the manual for your machine is still available to look at and or download (FREE!) - - > https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=3163
> I think yours is a 1988 or '89
> Hopefully we can help you get it straightened out. There are also youtube vids on how the powershift swinging axle works and how to rebuild the trans. When shifting the axle it's not recommended you put the machine up against something. Some of the vids show that. They are a really nice machines when working. I've got two :wink2:
> PowerShift vids - - > https://www.google.com/search?ei=t8....0i71j35i304i39j0i13i30j0i8i13i30.FcWUjEXntnc
> ...


It went in forward for a bit and I tried the powershift... Moved the axle and all.... Put it in reverse and it stuck there for a bit and then is in neutral...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Have you checked the linkage??????????? Start taking pictures of everything so I can see what is going on oot there.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Reach down and grab the trans pulley. see if there is slop in there. WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED??????????????*


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

I am north of Thief River Falls Minnesota. Here's some pictures. One of the underside of the shifter. One of the main shifter lever to the transmission. And the one on the right side where the reverse / forward cable goes in


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The Powershifts have an all gear tranny that can be problematic if a little rust gets on the gears...get the service manuel and read the section of removing and installing and servicing. Also look at Sgblog43's youtube series on rebuilding the tranny. I take it carefully apart and be vigilant about keeping the gears, and washers in the right sequence ( the manuel is helpful if you get confused) take each piece and wire bush it on a grinding wheel. Clean everything up shiny, and reinstall in the case and fill with white Lithium grease.....first time is an adventure....


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

The previous owner that I bought it from had just rebuilt the tranny... cleaned it up new grease etc


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

He may have left out a washer or put it in the wrong spot......first time I did one I found a leftover washer in the funnel I drained the kerosene through I used to degrease the parts. Had to start all over......swore a little......


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cranman, a quick question on the Powershift trannys. Are they all the same? Does a 1132 have the same trans as a 624 PS or is it built heavier for the extra HP. Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> Cranman, a quick question on the Powershift trannys. Are they all the same? Does a 1132 have the same trans as a 624 PS or is it built heavier for the extra HP. Thanks


* They are all the same Transmissions in every 1. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you brother Powershift! I still have my one Powershift project to get to one of these days. Needs a bit of tranny work also.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Russell Bantin said:


> I am north of Thief River Falls Minnesota. Here's some pictures. One of the underside of the shifter. One of the main shifter lever to the transmission. And the one on the right side where the reverse / forward cable goes in


* I sent you a PM.*


----------

